# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى  XTC-Clip PLUS version 3.0.3 released

## 4gsmmaroc

*XTC-Clip PLUS version 3.0.3 released* 
What's new: 
1. Htc Vivo (HTC Incredible S) HBOOT 1.09.XXXX added to supported devices  *Note:
Just update your clip from software interface menu !!*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Regards,
GsmEasy

----------

